# Has anyone had IVF - ICSI abroad?



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, My wife and i have had 5 failed cycles over the last 6 years. We took a break from it all for over a year and are now planning on giving it another go. All our previous cycles have previously been at CARE in Nottingham and we want to try somewhere else now. We have NURTURE in mind but also want to consider treatment abroad.

Has anyone had any experience with treatment abroad?
Is it actually cheaper considering taking time off from work?
How does it work in terms of how long do you have to stay?
Do you do the treatment at home and only fly out for the egg collection and transfer? how soon after egg transfer can you fly back?
Finally any recommendations of clinics abroad?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for your past experiences  

You sound like you live in a similar area to me so it’s worth looking af where you can get too easily.

We considered Norway but it was difficult to get to. Spain was easier as lots of flight options from East Mids, but the cost of the treatment wasn’t as cheap as the Czech Republic. 

We visited Brno for a few days and went for consultations at Reprofit and Reprogenesis and decided to go with Reprofit and have the works (PGS etc). Flights would have been from Stansted which wasnt ideal and needed a stay the night before the flight etc. But at the other end the airport was really close to the city and it was a really nice place (I would definitely go on holiday there). It would have been bloods and scans here before we went (Cherish at Sutton Coldfield for pretreatment, and a local baby scanning place for during stims). We also planned on going out after 5 days of stims as I’m a fast responder and then would stay for 7 days and then go back for a weekend at a later date for transfer.

In the end though we decided to change our minds and do basic treatment at Coventry instead because it was the cheapest we could find and we didn’t hold out much hope (we were lucky, it did work).

You don’t have to visit a clinic abroad before you start treatment, you can do it all by Skype, but we just wanted to get a feel for the place.

Cost wise basic own egg icsi at Coventry with no added extras was about the same as going to Brno for PGS and the kitchen sink treatment (including transport, spends,  accommodation and return visit etc).

Initially I would suggest you have a think about countries, have a look on the international section here (some clinics/countries have very active threads and their information is really handy). If you are in yo immune treatment then Greece is a good option and I found Serum very responsive etc).

If you email clinics they usually send you prices and details (lots have International coordinatiors). Also look at flight options and costs of accommodation etc. Some clinics also have links with accommodation etc, and some sometimes have offers where they help you visit for consultations etc.

I hope that helps xxx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello, Slippy 786!

I think it is great that you support your wife as much as you can! I am sorry that you have to go through all of this and understand you perfectly well.
I don't want to give you any advice but rather tell you about my experience abroad.
I am 38 and we've been TTC for already 5 years. I had an ectopic and 2 miscarriages a long time ago. I have a very low AMH and had surgery in the past so it is almost impossible for me to carry a baby. The doctor gave me a chance and I went through IVF+OE in Britain (I am from the Philippines, but live in Britan as my hubby was born here). I failed that attempt. I was in a long depression and didn't want to continue. But with the help of my family and my dear husband I decided to try again but not in Britan. I gathered as much info as I could, read feedbacks and checked rates of success of different clinics and agencies and came to the conclusion that Ukraine is the most affordable and suitable for us. 
I chose several clinics, emailed them and decided to continue with one of them. Actually, I chose a contract and can say that didn't make a mistake. The most important point for me was "all inclusive" package and 24/7 support from the clinic. Not so long time ago, it introduces a new and unique method of treatment, called "Mitochondrial Donation" which may help 40+ women and women with low AMH to get pregnant with their own eggs. I have already read some feedbacks and positive results about that. 
I really appreciate their work and efforts had been done to me. I went through one ICSI+DE cycle but got a negative result.  Now preparing for the second attempt hoping that it will work out this time. Though it is hard mentally and physically, I am glad that I didn't give up and continue my journey.
I wish you good luck with your journey and strength to both of you! 
The warmest vibes!


----------



## Ly83 (Feb 7, 2019)

hi everybody! I went abroad to undergo FET. I went to Spain because even if the treatment is not so cheap, the results are of high quality. Personally, I decided to go to FIV Marbella, near malaga because my gynaecologist recommended them. I tried to call them and the first impression was really good. I liked their way of working. They do a first consultation by phone to explain all the treatments and the prices. Then you can do all the exams in England, they get in touch with your docto, you can do the preparation to the treatment in your city and go to the clinic just for the treatment. In my case, I could schedule the travel according to job and holidays because I had to transfer a frozen embryo. They really changed my life, now I am one month pregnant and I can say that going abroad was the best choice.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, charmings!

As far as I see, nobody has been here for a pretty long time. Maybe somebody will share my thoughts here. 
I haven't been snooping around the bowels of the Internet for a long time and yesterday, I stumbled upon an article about the latest innovations that were produced by one of the famous Ukrainian clinics. I found it useful ad I guess it may really help. Maybe for some of you, it will also be interesting. 
I was looking for some more information about Mitochondrial donation and found this:
https://biotexcom.com/mitochondrial-donation-an-opportunity-for-middle-aged-couples-to-become-parents-of-a-healthy-child/ 
https://biotexcom.com/mitochondrial-donation-the-opportunity-to-become-a-mother-at-the-age-of-40/


----------



## thebumpsahead (Jul 13, 2019)

I would be super interested in some experiences in Prague, as we are seriously considering going there for treatment, GENNET specifically.


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi @slippy786,

Im originally from Ireland but i decided to have IVF abroad after failed attempts locally. After tons of research, i decided to go to Dunya IVF in Cyprus. Their facilities blew my mind and the fact that they were super affordable was amazing. The island is beautiful and it's as if i went on a mini vacation already. You do the preparation stage in your home country then you only go their clinic for the egg collection, and embryo transfer. You can take your beta pregnancy test in your home country already. Hope this helps! Becoming a mom is such a wonderful blessing.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Maeve88Troy said:


> Hi @slippy786,
> 
> Im originally from Ireland but i decided to have IVF abroad after failed attempts locally. After tons of research, i decided to go to Dunya IVF in Cyprus. Their facilities blew my mind and the fact that they were super affordable was amazing. The island is beautiful and it's as if i went on a mini vacation already. You do the preparation stage in your home country then you only go their clinic for the egg collection, and embryo transfer. You can take your beta pregnancy test in your home country already. Hope this helps! Becoming a mom is such a wonderful blessing.


Oh, that's great. Seams to me that I have never heard or read about this clinic. I'm glad that you have found a good place for the treatment. I really hope it will work out for you and you'll become a mom soon! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

They are actually one of the best in Europe! i already got a positive last July and am approaching my eight week of pregnancy. You should give them a call if you want to ask questions about them


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Maeve88Troy said:


> They are actually one of the best in Europe! i already got a positive last July and am approaching my eight week of pregnancy. You should give them a call if you want to ask questions about them


Thanks, hun. I have already signed my contact in Ukraine and started my surrogacy program. I have had 2 ICSI cycles there but with no luck, so as far as I had to switch programs without losing money I decided to do it. Now, I am waiting until they will find a surrogate for me. Meanwhile, I am trying to choose some donors for the program. I like this place too. But anyway, thanks for the advice.


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am sorry i haven't been active on here for a while and  i really appreciate all the help and guidance i get from the guys on this forum.
I've got some clinics from this thread so i guess now i will have to look in to them, make contact and see which is best for us. It sounds like cost wise it will be the same as here if you include travel and accommodation but i guess it might be more relaxed if we treat it as a holiday.

Anyway hope everyone on here all the best in their attempts and i pray we all are blessed one day.

Regards


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I had success at Serum in Athens, it worked at age 44 with my own eggs so I was very lucky. It’s not unusual for them to achieve success with people for whom it has failed elsewhere.


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

It is so good to see so many success stories. I have the hard task of shortlisting clinics and hope Brexit doesn't mess everything up. Anyway did anyone get a medical tourism insurance before they went? If so who did you use?

Thanks


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I used Medical Travel Shield, they specialise in IVF and related procedures xx


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

odashwood, my pleasure! How are you getting along with your surrogacy?

slippy how are you doing with your search?

In my case I have been in contact with Dunya online since November 2018. We went to Cyprus in June 2019 and we instantly fell in love with the place. Their facilities made us feel like we were in a 5-star hotel. To be honest we really didn't expect much from Cyprus. Communication is not a problem either. My egg retrieval was June 24 and my transfer was five days later. Got my BFP July 10. Out of the 23 eggs collected, 5 made it so I had two transferred and the three are back there frozen. I hope this helps. Here is the article that made me choose them in case you want to read: https://www.dunyaivf.com/en/blog/top-ivf-clinics-europe-2018/


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi all))
Haven't been here for a long time((
Maeve88, I'm still waiting for my surrogate(((( I'm exhausted and it seems to me that I can't wait any more....
The clinic where I'm having my treatment is providing a webinar regarding their new replacement therapy and I want to take part in the discussion just get some info. I have several friends who have been ttc for several years and with no result. May be this info will help them somehow. 
What about you guys? How are you all?


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Odashwood sorry about your long wait.  I suppose things will pan out in the end.  Just hang on there and keep your options open.

Pregnancy doing fine, although I have constant backaches.  Told my OB about it but she says it is normal.  Oh well, so long as baby is doing well.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Maeve88Troy - I also had terrible backaches, but my doc did (recommended) nothing, as he said it's normal, and would not last long.
I came across this amazing IVF Abroad Guide, the most comprehensive info I have ever seen with lots of comparisons. Hope it will be useful for ladies who are considering IVF abroad. x


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

miamiamo I guess we are not alone in this journey of aches and pains.  Thanks for the guide


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Maeve88Troy - a friend of my was pregnant 2 times, and she said she could be unlimited times, as she did not have any painful symptoms of pregnancy at all


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Good for her!  Some women just have all the luck!  But I'm happy for her.  In our case we just have to count our blessings.  And this right now, with baby in my womb, with all the aches and pains and all, is a miracle


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Maeve88Troy - “The moment a child is born, the mother is also born. She never existed before. The woman existed but the mother, never. A mother is something absolutely new.” by Rajneesh


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Such a lovely quote!  Lots of love to all us mothers and mothers-to-be!


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello friends. Haven't been here for ages. i dove into work for not thinking about waiting time. And do you know what? Yeeeeeeeeeee! They have found a surrogate for me. I can't stop thinking about that and can wait to chat with her. Don't have much info about that yet as my coordinator haven't talked to me yet. Waiting for her Skype call.  How are you all? It seems to me that I almost forget you(( Sorry, ladies, missed you


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Odashwood that is great news!  Excited for you.  Hope she is the one for you.  Nearer now.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you Maeve) How are you? Where are you in your journey?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

odashwood - that's awesome, hope everything will work out for you x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi miamiamo, thanks for your words. IVF Abroad Guide is great, thank for the link)) 
How are you?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> Hi miamiamo, thanks for your words. IVF Abroad Guide is great, thank for the link))


It's great you liked the link. We are OK, I have been trying to support my mum, when we finally think that everything is OK, she has worst results, and we start treatment again. Have you chatted with yr surrogate? x


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

odashwood, 25w1d now, feeling much better compared to the first few months, busy with the holidays  

miamiamo sorry but did you say mum?  Is your mom having treatments?  sorry I'm too lazy to review the previous posts.  I hope she is doing fine now.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

miamiamo said:


> > Hi miamiamo, thanks for your words. IVF Abroad Guide is great, thank for the link))
> 
> 
> It's great you liked the link. We are OK, I have been trying to support my mum, when we finally think that everything is OK, she has worst results, and we start treatment again. Have you chatted with yr surrogate? x


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope, she'll be alright soon. AFM, I haven't met the surrogate yet. We are allowed to communicate not earlier than the 12th week of pregnancy. My donor and my surrogate are starting stims right after Christmas so I'm waiting patiently&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#128515;&#128522;


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@odashwood - I keep my fingers and toes super tight that everything works for you. May all of your Wishes and Dreams Come True this Year! xx
Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

odashwood, glad to know things are moving along for you - it must be a joyous New Year for you ahead! 

miamiamo hope everything is good on your end.

Here's to a prosperous New Year to us all ladies!


----------

